# Here is what I would love to write to her



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

OW,
I don't care what you have to say, you are nothing but a W----.
You were never a friend! You are lucky that I never outed you, but you deseve it and all the hurt and pain.
But WTF, Honestly, just what the f&$k were you thinking?
You knew he was married, and to me to boot.
Did you feel triumphant? That you'd beat me at something?
Okay, so I looked stupid, at least to you. I'll take stupid over sleazy and low and cruel any day of the week. Did you really think he would leave me for you. What would you have gained?


I know for a fact that you wrote this email for you to feel well about yourself, if you can good job. But remember KARMA will get you one day!


----------



## ody360 (Feb 1, 2013)

Im not gonna lie, but once i realized my WS was in complete R with me. I did send the OM a message and kinda laid into him. It sure made me feel good and i even told my wife i did it. Yes i probably stooped to his level, but i don't care. I was tired of feeling like he got away scott free and never had to deal with anything. That just doesn't set well with me.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

ody360 said:


> Im not gonna lie, but once i realized my WS was in complete R with me. I did send the OM a message and kinda laid into him. It sure made me feel good and i even told my wife i did it. Yes i probably stooped to his level, but i don't care. I was tired of feeling like he got away scott free and never had to deal with anything. That just doesn't set well with me.


Did he respond to it?

Was he someone you knew previously to the A?


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

ody360 said:


> Im not gonna lie, but once i realized my WS was in complete R with me. I did send the OM a message and kinda laid into him. It sure made me feel good and i even told my wife i did it. Yes i probably stooped to his level, but i don't care. I was tired of feeling like he got away scott free and never had to deal with anything. That just doesn't set well with me.


Not going to lie, but I would love to send this letter to her. But what would it do...make me feel better for a few. I know I better than that but for a second I would love to stoop to her level.


----------



## mad6r (Dec 31, 2012)

I wrote to POSOM a few times with no response, finally he replied threatening to kick my ass if I didn't stop. He wanted me to come over his house to fight, he actually thought I was stupid enough to go to his house. I told him I would meet him anywhere he wants and he said no way. Fvcking Coward!

I would send the letter so that she can live with it if she reads it. She shouldn't get off scott free at all.


----------



## ody360 (Feb 1, 2013)

He did respond but i don't know what he said cause i didn't read it. If he said something that i didn't want to see then that would of defeated my purpose. 

I'm sure that i may get ripped for sending him something. But since i know his situation, and saw his text messages to my WS im positive it ate him up. I didn't know him but i met him twice, at some tailgate parties and met his separated wife that cheated on him. So now he is dealing with a wife that left him, and now a woman who basically left him again by choosing to stay with her husband then him. So in away i kinda hope he got a double whammy. But i will never know

All i know is in this short time my wife and i have experience positive stuff toward each other that we never had in are 13 years. Im very optimistic. It has only been 3 weeks since real R. But like many people say, when you with someone for so long you just have a certain connection with them and can just tell by bodily language and there actions.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh and I know she wanted my life and family. She always wanted a son but couldnt. Oh yes she is crazy.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't do it.

When you take the trash out do you ever think about it? Talk about it? Just take it out and forget about it.

Don't waste time on trash.


----------



## NotSo (Jul 23, 2012)

In my first text to the POSOM, I said "Hi J, This is NotSo, instead of meeting my W on Tuesday, I'll meet with you. I tell you what, I'll be there when you get off the airplane, because I know what you look like by the photos you sent my W. Have a nice day" - He did not respond, nor did I go.

The one I got a response to was - "Hey J, it's NotSo, I am in your town, not far from your house. I'll be over shortly. I am going to drag your a$$ outside and show you how I really feel. Hope to meet your W and kids" It was thanksgiving day and he said he was calling the police and his lawyer - I responded back with one word "PU$$Y" I didn't go, just wanted to mess with the coward

Haven't messed with him since - but when the D is final in a few months - his family will hear everything. Just for my satisfaction.


----------

